# Moving to hong kong in 6 days! Any advice appreciated!



## Dan Crockett

Hi, I'm Dan,

I'm 16 years old and on the 5th march I'll be flying with Cathay Pacific in economy class from London Heathrow to Hong Kong to live with my dad and work (voluntarily) as a researcher for his recruitment company. 

Any advice or tips, from the Airline, to the food, people, cultural no-nos, nightlife, prices, poisonous creatures, strange but important customs etc etc. would be highly valued and much appreciated.

Thanks for your time and effort


----------



## Dan Crockett

why is nobody replying


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dan Crockett said:


> Hi, I'm Dan,
> 
> I'm 16 years old and on the 5th march I'll be flying with Cathay Pacific in economy class from London Heathrow to Hong Kong to live with my dad and work (voluntarily) as a researcher for his recruitment company.
> 
> Any advice or tips, from the Airline, to the food, people, cultural no-nos, nightlife, prices, poisonous creatures, strange but important customs etc etc. would be highly valued and much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time and effort


Hi Dan
Welcome to the forum

As you can see this page is not busy.
Working in a recruitment company should solve all your queries as I am sure they must know all the cultural no nos.
I have flown to HK and my advise would be to sleep as much as you can on the plane and take very little with you clothes wise... buy it all there.
Enjoy your time in HK

Maiden


----------



## Dongguan/HK1870

Dan Crockett said:


> Hi, I'm Dan,
> 
> I'm 16 years old and on the 5th march I'll be flying with Cathay Pacific in economy class from London Heathrow to Hong Kong to live with my dad and work (voluntarily) as a researcher for his recruitment company.
> 
> Any advice or tips, from the Airline, to the food, people, cultural no-nos, nightlife, prices, poisonous creatures, strange but important customs etc etc. would be highly valued and much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time and effort


HK is a great city. i live about an hour from HK in China, and i try to make it into HK about 2 or 3 times a month. 
Your a young kid so i'm guessing you won't have problems buying clothes in HK as so many others do. If you happen to be on the bigger side...bring clothes with you!! Asian sizes run small!
You won't have any problems finding food. They have plenty you will be familiar with readily availible in HK. Check out Dan Ryans in Harbour City in Tsim Sha Tsui. will make you feel right at home.'
most of the local HK Chinese speak some english, but remember...even when you meet someone that speaks english really well....go slow! You can't talk to a local HK chinese the same way that you would one of your buddies back home. You can use the same vocabulary, but for god's sake....go slow!! If you don't they will understand about half of what you say (if your lucky), and the best part is....they will pretend that they understood everything 
The nightlife is great, but you won't be able to fully enjoy it untill your a little older. 
Have fun!! HK is an awsome city.


----------



## LilithLin

Hi Dan, welcome to HK! You're gonna love it here. Btw it's my 1st post

Regarding your questions, if you're adventurous enough you can get good food in literally every part of the city. Same with clothes and electronic gadgets, and prices are generally much cheaper than in the UK. I remember one friend of mine who said, "It's hard to get homesick in HK since it's got a little of wherever you come from."

There are quite a few of cultural no-nos here, and local people tend to keep to themselves and warm up to you slowly. So my advice is don't be frustrated when you start out, people are going to be distant, but they are also more tolerant to different cultures than other Chinese people.

If you do want to learn more about the culture, and some basic Cantonese to impress your friends, there are some workshops you can go to. I personally recommand one that I went to a few weeks ago. They're alot of fun, and you actually can ask the teacher about many culture no-nos. Google "Cantonese workshop" and "Global Citizen" and it should come out.


----------



## shubee

Hi, 

I'm moving there myself at the end of July (and flying with Cathay. P) and also joining my sisters recruitment company that she's looking to set up out there (having set up one already in Simngapore 2yrs agao). So, yeah I'd be v.interested to know how your finding the whole experience of a newbie expat.

Good Luck


----------



## hongkie2010

Basically prepare yourself for a small world kindda a thing, life here is pretty fast. Since this a country of all nations then food is not a difficult thing. Tell your Dad and yourself see an expat doctor when you are sick or for ang medical concerns, as local doctors here I find cheap but not informative and uncertain. I go to OT&P 2521 3181, they have several doctors and practitioners so they can help you should you guys need care.

Good luck with working for your Dad and hope you like Hong Kong...I did! :eyebrows:


----------



## brianhouse

Dan Crockett said:


> Hi, I'm Dan,
> 
> I'm 16 years old and on the 5th march I'll be flying with Cathay Pacific in economy class from London Heathrow to Hong Kong to live with my dad and work (voluntarily) as a researcher for his recruitment company.
> 
> Any advice or tips, from the Airline, to the food, people, cultural no-nos, nightlife, prices, poisonous creatures, strange but important customs etc etc. would be highly valued and much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time and effort


Ask your dad


----------



## dunmovin

brianhouse said:


> Ask your dad


fair do's mate, but since the lad is only 16, what appeals to his dad might not suit him.


----------



## brianhouse

You will need an umbrella, cell phone, mp3 player, lots of money and a lot of patience in Hong Kong.


----------



## Hurrican

Don't fly Cathy Pacific if you want to recline your chair and sleep. They don't recline anymore the butt part of your seat just shifts fowards which cuts your legs off and slouches your upper body, SOOOOOOO uncomfortable even after some good sleeping pills. Not sure if you can catch Singapore airlines direct from the UK but they are better or Emrites.


----------



## brianhouse

*Airlines*



Hurrican said:


> Don't fly Cathy Pacific if you want to recline your chair and sleep. They don't recline anymore the butt part of your seat just shifts fowards which cuts your legs off and slouches your upper body, SOOOOOOO uncomfortable even after some good sleeping pills. Not sure if you can catch Singapore airlines direct from the UK but they are better or Emrites.


 I have flown to Hong Kong 5 times since 2007 and i feel no matter which airline if im flying coach the seats are goin g to be uncomfortable. Once i was moved to first class after some issues with the airline and wow i never wanted to land and i slept very well. All the other times while sitting in coach i couldnt go to sleep at all.


----------

